# How long does African Cichlid Hold unfertilized egg



## EvyOsh (Nov 19, 2017)

As the topic says. i have a 2 female albino Dragon bloods and 2 Male Dragon blood and one of my female is holding eggs more the 2 weeks now. im not sure if the eggs are unfertilized or fertilized (because the males are chasing the females all the time) now i have the tank separated with tank splitter. how can i find out if the eggs are fertilized or just want to know the basics.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Average is 28 days. Likely after 2 weeks they are fertilized.

I would go ahead and move the holding mom to the maternity tank (cycled).


----------



## EvyOsh (Nov 19, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Average is 28 days. Likely after 2 weeks they are fertilized.
> 
> I would go ahead and move the holding mom to the maternity tank (cycled).


so you are saying a female that's holding eggs more than 2 weeks can be fertilized?. she is on her own right now. she has a lot of rocks to hide as well. the tank is fully cycled.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Usually if they are unfertilized female will swallow them before the first week is out.


----------



## EvyOsh (Nov 19, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Usually if they are unfertilized female will swallow them before the first week is out.


hey DJRansome Thank you so much. i just saw small black dots moving around in her mouth... im so excited this is my first experience hehehehehe...


----------



## EvyOsh (Nov 19, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> Usually if they are unfertilized female will swallow them before the first week is out.


she finally spit em out and they are looking so cute hahaha im so happy.


----------

